# Can I leave my dSLR in my cold trunk?



## TiCoyote (Feb 9, 2010)

I like to take pictures on the way home from work, but I don't want to bring my camera into work with me, because we have had theft in the building.  I've been leaving it in the trunk of my car.  Recently the temp has been in the 20s and 30s.  Is it bad to leave it or the lenses in the car like this?  What about when it's hot out?  I think it would be bad to leave it in a hot trunk.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Feb 9, 2010)

I take mine to work every day, but I do bring it in with me. I think the heat is a bigger concern than the cold, however with the cold you'll want to allow the camera to warm up slowly so you don't introduce condensation - but I suppose that goes for any drastic temp change.

One thing I heard is placing it in a large Ziploc bag helps speed up the process.


----------



## Montana (Feb 9, 2010)

20s and 30's aren't too bad.  I would probably pull the batteries and take them in with you.


----------



## Paparoksguitar (Feb 10, 2010)

Its often anywhere from 0-25 degrees here. I used to get worried about it, but its usually fine, just as said above watch for condensation and give it a few minutes to adjust...
I would exactly recommend changing lenses though, exposing the sensor to that harsh of cold + wind might not be good.

BTW in case anybody was wondering, its okay for lights like alienbees to be in the cold too. Checked it and they will work to around -5 degrees. Just keep the modelling light on longer to let it warm up.

So it short, yes.


----------



## Shelly1204 (Feb 10, 2010)

TiCoyote said:


> I like to take pictures on the way home from work, but I don't want to bring my camera into work with me, because we have had theft in the building.  I've been leaving it in the trunk of my car.  Recently the temp has been in the 20s and 30s.  Is it bad to leave it or the lenses in the car like this?  What about when it's hot out?  I think it would be bad to leave it in a hot trunk.



Sure, it's fine! So,..eh,,... where do you work and what kind of car do you drive? :bigangel:


----------



## RyanLilly (Feb 10, 2010)

Keep you batteries indoors; they don't work well in the cold. Other than that it should be just fine. I you need to shoot for a while, Have an extra battery in you pocket to keep it warm, then swap back and forth if you batteries start to die because of the cold.


----------



## TiCoyote (Feb 10, 2010)

Shelly1204 said:


> TiCoyote said:
> 
> 
> > I like to take pictures on the way home from work, but I don't want to bring my camera into work with me, because we have had theft in the building.  I've been leaving it in the trunk of my car.  Recently the temp has been in the 20s and 30s.  Is it bad to leave it or the lenses in the car like this?  What about when it's hot out?  I think it would be bad to leave it in a hot trunk.
> ...




I work in in a castle.  I drive an armored car.  I park it between a gun turret and a three-headed dragon.  Oh, and I have a car alarm.  :greenpbl:


----------



## Big (Feb 10, 2010)

I do the same thing every day practically, I've been sticking my battery in my pocket to keep it warm. Works great until you try to take some shots of geese taking off from a pond and you forget the battery is in your pocket... Ya...don't do that :er:


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Feb 10, 2010)

I took my lens outside in the cold the other day and it got all fogged up when I brought it back in.  I wanted to bring mine to school with me and leave it in my car but I dont want to leave it in the cold really.


----------



## Brick (Feb 11, 2010)

One thing that hasn't been mentioned is the threat of theft from your car.  You mention you've had theft in your building, but your car is quite vulnerable as well.  And speaking from experience, car insurance does not cover theft of items not attached to the car (cd players are covered, your ipod, camera, and any other junk laying in your car is likely not).

Since the break in I don't leave anything of value in my car.


----------

